# Who is going to Congress?



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 18, 2008)

Who is going to Congress? Please show us the ponies you are taking. Wishing everyone the best have fun.


----------



## strass (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll post a pic of my special boy Frank anywhere I can.

"Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra" will be in Classic Pleasure Driving.






We're also taking a mare "Wallstreet the Admiral Lambee Pie"






and a colt "Martins Mardi Gras Eligent Man"






and a couple of babies too.


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 18, 2008)

We are taking 5. Two mares, two geldings and a stallion.

FRH FANCY JOY is a yearling mare.






FRH FANCY SHEENA is a two yr old mare.






FRH FANCY TOKEN is a two yr old gelding.






FRH FANCY DANDY is an aged gelding (4 or 5 can't remember)






FRH FANCY SPELL BINDER is a 2 yr old stallion






I don't really have any show photos of these guys cause I don't take many photos at show--always seem to be too busy. All of these are double registered, so they also show as minis a lot of the time.

Angie


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be there with Ernie Lambdin. I will have 3 of mine there and Ernie will have some of his there as well.






Buckeye WCF Classical Imagination

Classic - 2 year old filly under






Wall Street Rock E Livingston (Full brother to B&L's Rock "E" The Admiral & B&L's Rock "E" The Navigator)

Classic - 2 year old gelding under











Hites LW My O My

Foundation - Senior mare


----------



## Leeana (Jul 19, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Hites LW My O My
> 
> Foundation - Senior mare


Hey, now whoever took that photo sure is a good photographer ....



. It does look familure ....


----------



## ckmini (Jul 19, 2008)

I should be taking my pony Oneka's Here Comes Trouble (2 year-old classic gelding over) but it's a no go for this year. Hopefully next year!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 20, 2008)

Leaving for Congress in 9 days!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Leaving in 7 more days.


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful horses


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Jul 23, 2008)

Wishing everyone that is going a safe trip and lots of fun!! Wish we could go this year but it's just not in the cards this time. However if we were going these are the 2 girls that we would be taking.

Littlebitz Texas native

Modern Pleasure Yearling Mare






Littlebitz Agenda

Modern Pleasure Mare Foal of Cur. Year






I can't wait to read about how every one does!!!


----------



## Sharron (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations Stacie and Brian...

ANOTHER Champion daughter of Hidden Image FMF! Keep up the good work with your show horses...The 08 Filly is another good 'un!

Sharron


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 26, 2008)

Leaving for Congress in 3 days!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 27, 2008)

NICE Ponies! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Christina_M (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm taking my 2008 filly....Dynamics Classical CherishTheMoment (her brother is in my avatar) and her dam BuckeyeWCF Classical Eclipse. We are also taking another 2 year old filly. I'll upload the pics later.

Good luck everyone. Can't wait to see you there.


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 28, 2008)

Leaving tomorrow.






leaving tomorrow






better get packing. See you all there.


----------



## KySwtHrt (Jul 28, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!


----------



## picasso (Jul 28, 2008)

We are leaving in the morning at about 9:00. Can't wait to get going. I think we are pretty much packed, except for loading the horses!!!!! Hope to meet some Forum members while we are there.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 28, 2008)

I sure wish I could be there with my boy but of course I haven't had long enough to get him qualified...Maybe next year



I wish you all the best of luck and a great time


----------



## dannigirl (Jul 29, 2008)

PrestigeMiniHorses said:


> I sure wish I could be there with my boy but of course I haven't had long enough to get him qualified...Maybe next year
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and a great time


You don't need to qualify Ponies for Congress. You can even enter late if you want. There is a late entry fee, but it is possible. You can find the entry information on the AMHR/ASPC website. http://www.shetlandminiature.com/


----------



## justjinx (Jul 29, 2008)

Best of Luck everyone and have lots of FUN! jennifer


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 5, 2008)

strass said:


> I'll post a pic of my special boy Frank anywhere I can."Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra" will be in Classic Pleasure Driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning






Awesome looking horses Mike


----------

